# cob tortoise hide



## kevantheman35 (Sep 7, 2008)

So i got sick of my ugly cardboard box hide with a sponge in it and decided to make something a little more natural. when i was slapping it together i stuck in some bottle tops and thick glass for windows. i also used a board covered in cob for the roof so it can be removed for cleaning. This hide holds moisture really well, especially with eco earth inside. Has anyone else made anything similar to this? if so i would love to see pictures of how theirs came out. Im really happy with mine

What i used
*organic clay rich soil
*sand
*timothy hay

I mixed this together to make cob. I got this idea when i saw a house made out of this on www.ilovecob.com


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok, I'll admit it (I must be tired) I thought when I read the title that this was a house made out of corn cobbs. Who knew that a cob house is actually made out of similar materials to an adobe house (http://www.remmick.org/Pfaff.Genealogy/Page3.html). Kevantheman35, where are you from? What a great tortoise hide, ahh, hum, 'Home'


----------



## RTfanatic (Sep 7, 2008)

Tortoise Stonehenge


----------



## kevantheman35 (Sep 8, 2008)

haha im from indiana and trying hard to make an indoor home before it gets cold!


----------



## Jas2Cats (Sep 8, 2008)

What a great hide!

I need to make some creative hides for my Leo's. They used to have a Budweiser 12-pack hide in their outdoor enclosure/coldframe, that is until Doub's decided it needed to be climbed on and destroyed it. Now all they have are plastic planting containers.


----------



## Josh (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, thats really neat! i'm going to look into doing this myself. it seems like that material would hold moisture and heat very well.
Nice job!


----------



## Laura (Sep 10, 2008)

Can't get more natural then that! good job!
Just be sure he can't climb on top of it and get out..
Those pools make for great enclosure.. Buy them up now before they disappear from the stores!!!! If outside they dont last more then one year. very brittle. Might be worth investing in the thicker plastic sand box ones when you can find them!
Winter is coming.... be prepared! isnt it fun!?!


----------

